# How long till my fishes reach adult size?



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all, I was just wondering how long it will take my fishes to reach their adult sizes. I have a bristlenose catfish, peppered corydoras and kuhli loaches. I just want to know how long it should take them to become their 'maximum' sizes. The bristlenose is currently around 4cm, corydoras are around 4cm and some slightly smaller and the longest kuhli loach I measured is around 6cm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## christyz (Jan 17, 2011)

*65 gallon new set up*

I have a new set up and I currently have 6 danios and 6 small tetras that have vertbreas seen. I want to add more that offer color. Any good idea's? Also how slow to add more?


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

uhm.... ok? you could start a new thread you know? but ill try to help you anyways, you could try some glowlight tetras, or maybe some other danios with different patterns, like leopards or pearls. if you start a new thread, i reccommend mentioning how big your tank is as well. you should probably add maybe 6 fish a week but just dont overstock your tank too.


----------

